# I got Black Ops



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 9, 2010)

12:02 AM Nov 9th 2010 First on TBT?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2010)

cool =o


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 9, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Mason killed Snider, Resnov really dies in the first few missions, you go﻿ gung ho and save the world, and Woods dies by a grenade.
<small><small>
<small><small><small><small><small>It's like I'm really in 4chan!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
</div>

admin note: next time you get a BAN!


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 9, 2010)

Goldeneye is better.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 9, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Goldeneye is better.


So you automatically assume golden eye is better even though there 2 diffrent games and your blinded by nostalgia


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 9, 2010)

So many people told me this game sucks... and I believe them for some reason.


----------



## ACKid9 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cool, I've only played CoD a couple of times, and they were both on the MW line. The first time I played was on MW1 where there's this level and you have to charge into a city (or something like that), and the secone time was on MW2 on the Airport level where you have to kill everyone, that level scared me...


----------



## Marcus (Nov 9, 2010)

I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> 12:02 AM Nov 9th 2010 First on TBT?


You better hope so.  That would make you so cool.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 9, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not as cool as *trevor.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 9, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> ...you go﻿ gung ho and save the world


As is with every Call of Duty game. Not that much of a spoiler there.

Also, lol at mad Garrett!


----------



## 8bit (Nov 9, 2010)

Nope I got mines 6:48 pm November 8 2010


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 9, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Mason killed Snider, Resnov really dies in the first few missions, you go﻿ gung ho and save the world, and Woods dies by a grenade.
> <small><small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>It's like I'm really in 4chan!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> </div>
> ...


Wat.


----------



## Pear (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll probably get it later, I don't have the money, interest, or time now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 9, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't spoil my *censored.2.0* and there wont b ne mad


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 10, 2010)

I wanted to get my copy on release day but amazon doesnt think i should


----------



## Ricano (Nov 10, 2010)

What do you think of it? I think it's ok, I didn't expect it to be as good as MW2 though.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 10, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> What do you think of it? I think it's ok, I didn't expect it to be as good as MW2 though.


Im not raging or anything like that but
why do you think MW2 is better? im just wondering.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 10, 2010)

Meh, I'm not getting it but the map Nuke Town looked pretty cool.


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 10, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> I wanted to get my copy on release day but amazon doesnt think i should


This...


----------



## VantagE (Nov 10, 2010)

I found MoH's story line to be way better then Black Ops... (No matter how short SP really was)


----------



## Ricano (Nov 10, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the multiplayer. I like the campaign so far.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

I think online is WAY to complicated.... You can't get camos intill level 22 :O It's ridiculous!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

I want Black Ops but my parents won't buy it for me.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 10, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmk

I played zombies today at my friends house and its amazingly good its unbeliavbale when i had to go i almost took the tv and xbox with me


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2010)

I was about to get Black Ops on the midnight release until my mum asked me what It was about, I said about Wars and she hates guns and violence and all that. So I guess I'm not getting it, But It's cool.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Nov 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I was about to get Black Ops on the midnight release until my mum asked me what It was about, I said about Wars and she hates guns and violence and all that. So I guess I'm not getting it, But It's cool.


That's exactly how my mom reacted when I told her I planned on buying the game. I'm still trying to persuade her to let me buy it. Looks awesome.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> I think online is WAY to complicated.... You can't get camos intill level 22 :O It's ridiculous!


Dur how do I lvl up!?


Wrong choice of words.


----------



## Hub12 (Nov 10, 2010)

Level 28 and still going.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Is it hard to control?


----------



## Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol @ these people sucking up to trevorlia


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Lol @ these people sucking up to trevorlia


It was one person. 

@Black Ops, fun, but you can wait, if I bother that is.


----------



## Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*person

Just wondering, do you have to reply to every remark I make?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 10, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsnap.

The zombie mode is pretty fun, best part I think.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 10, 2010)

Your character is the one who assassinated JFK.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 10, 2010)

Is the game worth it? Might ask for it for Christmas.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 11, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Is the game worth it? Might ask for it for Christmas.


Yes


----------



## MC Lars (Nov 11, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Goldeneye is better.


How old are you?


----------



## Caleb (Nov 11, 2010)

So far I think it's better than MW2 in every way, But you should probably ask me in a month and see what I say.  Oh and on a side note I got my first triple spray, than lagged out seconds later : (


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 11, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a manual in the game, pull it out.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 11, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm, bro.


----------



## Caleb (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anybody want to party up and play? (XBOX360)


----------



## airhead (Nov 11, 2010)

i got mine around 10:30 something november 9th


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> What do you think of it? I think it's ok, I didn't expect it to be as good as MW2 though.


It's much much much much better than MW2 

They've taken away all the things which were MW2's downfall: Heartbeat sensors, Noob Tube replenishing ammo from Scavenger, OMA and Commando!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazing game 
Mp5 Extended mags
Dual Colts

Scavenger
Sleight of hand 
Any tire 3 perk

Equipment doesnt matter

This is a class im working on and soo far it amamzing


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Nov 12, 2010)

Just picked up a copy. Surprised my mom didn't *censored.4.0* about it.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2010)

Played a couple split screen rounds with my bros, and played zawmbies with my younger bro (he died a lot >:/ ) Hopefully i can play the campaign soon.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

Boy in my class is already 1st Prestige level 29 :L


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Boy in my class is already 1st Prestige level 29 :L


Same


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 12, 2010)

Lvl 25 haha

It fun to see people trying to knife you 50 ft away. WRONG GAME BUDDY!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 12, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Lvl 25 haha
> 
> It fun to see people trying to knife you 50 ft away. WRONG GAME BUDDY!


That's funny to see. Though I'm annoyed when I obviously knifed a guy and then it shots me running by like an idiot. :L Dammit Treyarch.


----------



## Brad (Nov 13, 2010)

This is the link to the COD Black Ops Pentagon zombies cutscene. I find it hillarious especially when JFK says "Its just the storm rooster sit down." just because of how calm he is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSKAuM8GbXA

Zombies. Gentlemen.


----------

